# Metformin and Folic Acid



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, just a query for those that are taking metformin.

I have read online that it can cause folic acid deficiency and am wondering if I should be taking a higher dose than what is normally recommended pre-nately?

Thanks


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya PixTrix

Yes, if you look at the following link there is a slight possibility of B12 and folic acid (which is another B vit) absorbtion problems. Anyone on Metformin should have regular blood tests to monitor kidney/liver functions etc to look out for any of these problems. My Dr checks this and my thyroid at the same time (as I have underactive thyroid) every 6 mths

http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/glucophage-metformin-pcos.html

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Shelley  

I am concerned that I have never been advised of this and have no checks what so ever. I have in fact made a doctors appointment because I can't remember a day where I have not felt tired and run down. Not really poorly, just feel permanently naff!! Thought a check up a good idea before I start first tx next month.

Thanks again x


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, im also on metformin.

I get prescribed folic acid of 5mg. You cant buy this strength, and the dr said id need to take about 15 of the regular strength you buy in chemists to get what i actually need.
Maybe you should discuss it with your doctor.Maybe it depends what strength metformin your on ?

Jennie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Jennie,

it good to be reasured with the right advice before I go to docs and ask for a higher strength x


----------

